# Netflix: Canine Intervention



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

There’s a new show coming out on Netflix about a local dog trainer here in California. His facility is CaliK9Training. He is active in personal protection and sport and trains dogs from the levels of competition obedience to pets in need of some help. 


Unfortunately there’s already a lot of hate from the furmothers and purely positive crowd. They want to cancel his show due to the “abusive tools” they saw in the Netflix preview. 

I do worry that somehow they will catch on to the protection and sport side of this and try ban or limit our dog sports. 

Anyway, check out the preview for Canine Intervention on Netflix. It looks interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It’s not even out yet. How do they know? I want to see it!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Just watched the trailer:

"It's never the dog's fault. It's always the human's."

Um, no... Okay, most of the time it is, but you can't make that 100% That's like rescues that think 'all dogs can be saved.' Next thing you know, a kid is in the E.R. with serious bite wounds.

I also see a lot of people in that trailer doing things with their dogs that could trigger a bite. They are not respecting the dog's space.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I don't know if I'd watch this. I can't watch the Caesar Milan shows because many of the clueless owners should never have had a dog.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

WNGD, like the couple who's about to take their poodle for a walk, and the wife says, "Oh, wait, I forgot the dog's stroller..." 🤣
Okay, I have a neighbour who walks her dog in a stroller, but the dog has congestive heart failure, and can only walk very short distances. This was a perfectly healthy miniature poodle...


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Sunsilver said:


> WNGD, like the couple who's about to take their poodle for a walk, and the wife says, "Oh, wait, I forgot the dog's stroller..." 🤣
> Okay, I have a neighbour who walks her dog in a stroller, but the dog has congestive heart failure, and can only walk very short distances. This was a perfectly healthy miniature poodle...


I used to love seeing the couple in town who modified a kids wooden wagon to an uber padded dog bed wagon lol so they could take their aging aussie type dog on walks. For years I watched them walk the dog and when the dog could no longer make the walks they modified the wagon and pulled him/her around. Was so sweet to see!


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

We like Ceasar Millan's show so we'd give show a try ...why not? Many dog owners will learn something they don't already know.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not a fan of "dog training" shows because you never get the full picture. These shows are heavily edited to make trainers look like miracle workers who can fix dogs in seconds. They aren't going to show 200 reps of the same thing or a trainer delivering a correction that makes a dog yelp. It's usually here is a really badly behaved dog that blows up at the sight of a trigger to a minute and 30 seconds later and the dog is perfectly behaved. It's not realistic in that the grunt work isn't shownb and makes it look like buying a prong or e-collar and correcting your dog a couple times fixes everything.

I am also immediately turned off by "It's never the dog's fault. It's always the human's." That is just blatantly untrue on so many levels.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I do like that he tells people that training is a full time job, from the moment you get up in the morning! That reminds me of my riding instructor, who used to say, 'Every moment when you are on your horse, you are either training it or untraining it!"


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Bella99 said:


> There’s a new show coming out on Netflix about a local dog trainer here in California. His facility is CaliK9Training. He is active in personal protection and sport and trains dogs from the levels of competition obedience to pets in need of some help.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there’s already a lot of hate from the furmothers and purely positive crowd. They want to cancel his show due to the “abusive tools” they saw in the Netflix preview.
> ...


I watched one episode yesterday.It popped up under new releases,and having a half hour to kill before dinner was ready I chose the episode about the shepherd/husky mix.Of course it was more entertainment than actual training,mostly about the humans.A super handsome young dog that was bouncing off the walls."Take that pup out and let him run!" is what I said to the screen,lol.Then train. No mention of exercise was made which really bugged me.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, at least Cesar Milan understands the exercise part!  It's part HUSKY, fer crying out loud!! Get your rollerblades or your bike out, and run that dog a couple of kilometers!!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

dogma13 said:


> I watched one episode yesterday.It popped up under new releases,and having a half hour to kill before dinner was ready I chose the episode about the shepherd/husky mix.Of course it was more entertainment than actual training,mostly about the humans.A super handsome young dog that was bouncing off the walls."Take that pup out and let him run!" is what I said to the screen,lol.Then train. No mention of exercise was made which really bugged me.


I watched that one and the one about Nino doing protection. I liked it. I liked how he helped the owners with the Shepherd mix. They seemed like nice people who just needed a plan, some structure and consistency like a lot of people that post on here. I thought he did real well with them. I know exercise is a good thing, but behaving is behaving whether the dog is tired out or not, and he addressed the area where they live and showed them how to work with him in that environment. 

I think I'm looking at it a little differently then I would some Youtube trainers, because you can verify his hands on experience whether you want to agree with any details shown or edited out, and having met him, I get the idea his connection with the people is genuine, not just for TV.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I liked the people in that episode too.I'm thinking about naive audience members not getting enough information. Touching on mental and physical health/needs on camera would have been good.I assumed he addressed that off camera at some point.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

$297!! What am I missing here? It’s not a Bite Suit, it’s a tug toy. The items are probably under $20 apiece.








Collections


Cali K9® Dog Training. Jas Leverette, expert dog trainer, host/exec. producer, Canine Intervention on Netflix. We can train any dog! Los Angeles & San Jose.




calik9.com


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

LuvShepherds said:


> $297!! What am I missing here? It’s not a Bite Suit, it’s a tug toy. The items are probably under $20 apiece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its the 2 boxes. They're considered real estate and its California.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

dogma13 said:


> I liked the people in that episode too.I'm thinking about naive audience members not getting enough information. Touching on mental and physical health/needs on camera would have been good.I assumed he addressed that off camera at some point.


I'm certainly with you that addressing the physical needs of a young dog like that on camera would be really helpful!

I sure hope he mentioned exercise to them off camera, but unlike you, I'm not so confident he did.

The really great thing, IMHO, on that video, was to see the amazing improvement a little engagement buys you when training a dog! I really felt sorry for that puppy in those first clips...

Interesting show though. The guy does seem very genuine!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So I watched one more today, the pitbull "Blue". This one had a better balance between the humans and dog.Some good advice on boundaries, confidence building, high value rewards, and exercise.It would be nice if he gets a second season of shows that were an hour instead of 30 minutes so he could expand on these concepts.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Based on his skyrocketing popularity, I’d say there’s a good chance for a second season.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> Its the 2 boxes. They're considered real estate and its California.


So funny.


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

There will definitely be a second season. I’ve followed on him on social media for a long while and considered going out to his place at one point. He’s very popular with training celebrity dogs. Always knew he trained Kevin Harts doberman Roxy so I’d bet You’d see Hart on the second season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

I watched a few episodes and actually didn't hate it. There is so much missing (as you all know) from the whole picture of living with and training a dog. There is only so much information to be jammed into a 30min show though! I don't think that anyone can go wrong with the basics he lays out though for people. Get your dog engaged, be their fun thing and it builds from there. That is my beginner opinion from the armchair quarterback seat - I have always felt that any "reality" show needs to be taken with a grain of salt, you'll never see the whole picture or know precisely what was scripted vs what was random real life.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I watched an episode. It’s more of a reality tv show than dog training show. Nothing wrong with that. As for the training, I like to focus more on their actions, body language and how they do things than the words and explanations they use. You can use whatever words or explanations you need to for it to make sense to you or someone else. His actions say that he knows at least something about training dogs, I would guess a lot more than shown on t.v.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Watching episode 2 about the GSD / Husky I am glad to see that couple get help. It would be interesting to see how they use the same technique of clear communications, etc, in how they treat their future kids as toddlers.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

finn'smom said:


> I watched a few episodes and actually didn't hate it. There is so much missing (as you all know) from the whole picture of living with and training a dog. There is only so much information to be jammed into a 30min show though! I don't think that anyone can go wrong with the basics he lays out though for people. Get your dog engaged, be their fun thing and it builds from there. That is my beginner opinion from the armchair quarterback seat - I have always felt that any "reality" show needs to be taken with a grain of salt, you'll never see the whole picture or know precisely what was scripted vs what was random real life.


I noticed a few edit breaks. But we have to remember that they are telling a story. When they have to stop and take care of details, we don't need that for the over all story. 
That is where I hope people get face to face with a good trainer.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I agree it’s more about the story than training. He’s effective and he understands dogs, but it’s too short to get a real idea about his methods. I didn’t see anything new that I didn’t already know. There are many trainers who use similar effective methods. My trainer does many of those same things, but also gives lessons on how a dog views handling from the dog’s perspective. I rewatched some of our early training videos that are all short, like 2 minutes each and he covered so much about motivation, how to get the dog to do what you want and think it’s his idea. My trainer was also a “celebrity” trainer for a while, and then decided to focus more on dogs and less on public appearances. Bottom line is that they can cover much more depth behind the training in 34 minutes than they do. It’s more about personalities and the people than the dogs. I would also like to see more breed variety.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I couldn't get through the first episode about the pit bull Lady Macbeth. I dunno, I thought it was weird he immediately took the dog from the owner; the owner's only had the pup for 3 months! Poor dog just needed more time to settle in, didn't get any exercise, and needed his owner to stop forcing greetings with strangers. Just seemed super insecure. It didn't seem right to me for the trainer's first move to be "correcting" the aggression. 

But I'm not a dog trainer so what do I know...? Sounds like maybe it's worth giving this show another chance?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

banzai555 said:


> I couldn't get through the first episode about the pit bull Lady Macbeth. I dunno, I thought it was weird he immediately took the dog from the owner; the owner's only had the pup for 3 months! Poor dog just needed more time to settle in, didn't get any exercise, and needed his owner to stop forcing greetings with strangers. Just seemed super insecure. It didn't seem right to me for the trainer's first move to be "correcting" the aggression.
> 
> But I'm not a dog trainer so what do I know...? Sounds like maybe it's worth giving this show another chance?


it would have bothered me that he took the dog as well, BUT this dog was biting people. Next bite could have been the end of her.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

banzai555 said:


> I couldn't get through the first episode about the pit bull Lady Macbeth. I dunno, I thought it was weird he immediately took the dog from the owner; the owner's only had the pup for 3 months! Poor dog just needed more time to settle in, didn't get any exercise, and needed his owner to stop forcing greetings with strangers. Just seemed super insecure. It didn't seem right to me for the trainer's first move to be "correcting" the aggression.
> 
> But I'm not a dog trainer so what do I know...? Sounds like maybe it's worth giving this show another chance?


Did you notice how the first man’s friend swooped in to grab at the dog? No wonder the dog was biting. I never let anyone rush my dog, even close friends. Just immediate family, and then it is more about the dogs rushing them.

He took the dog because the owner was a terrible handler. He was too polite to say that. The man took a fearful, insecure program home and immediately started sleeping with the dog in his bed? The dog never had a chance with that guy. I was glad to see them giving the dog some time and space to learn to deal with the environment and distractions.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

car2ner said:


> it would have bothered me that he took the dog as well, BUT this dog was biting people. Next bite could have been the end of her.


Yeah, I just thought the smart response to that would have been...STOP letting your friends touch her! But yeah the way the owner interacted with that dog....practically drooling all over her, never stopped rubbing her face when she was super stressed out by the camera crew and whatnot...I felt sorry for the poor thing. I didn't finish the episode so don't know how it turned out. Maybe I was more displeased at how the trainer babied the owner, wouldn't tell him straight up that he was not doing good things for this dog. 

But correcting aggression...I had always heard that was sort of a no-no? That the best thing to do would be redirecting, distracting? Again I'm not a trainer, but the show didn't sit well with me. Plus there was too much filler fluff (long slow panoramas of the Bay, where I'm like, "you only have 20 minutes, I want substance!"). Honestly I searched for this thread, thinking most people on here would be disgusted with the show, but it seems I'm wrong...so I'll give it another chance.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

banzai555 said:


> Yeah, I just thought the smart response to that would have been...STOP letting your friends touch her! But yeah the way the owner interacted with that dog....practically drooling all over her, never stopped rubbing her face when she was super stressed out by the camera crew and whatnot...I felt sorry for the poor thing. I didn't finish the episode so don't know how it turned out. Maybe I was more displeased at how the trainer babied the owner, wouldn't tell him straight up that he was not doing good things for this dog.
> 
> But correcting aggression...I had always heard that was sort of a no-no? That the best thing to do would be redirecting, distracting? Again I'm not a trainer, but the show didn't sit well with me. Plus there was too much filler fluff (long slow panoramas of the Bay, where I'm like, "you only have 20 minutes, I want substance!"). Honestly I searched for this thread, thinking most people on here would be disgusted with the show, but it seems I'm wrong...so I'll give it another chance.


If you watch these shows with the idea they should be a how to train a dog from a-z, you're going to be disappointed. There's no way to show exactly how to solve issues and problems with every different dog and owner in a single episode show, and it would be boring as heck spread across multiple episodes. Training itself is really not complicated, what you're seeing in these types of shows are actually where the substance comes in. Its the interaction between the people and dogs, and whatever trainer is helping.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> Did you notice how the first man’s friend swooped in to grab at the dog? No wonder the dog was biting. I never let anyone rush my dog, even close friends. Just immediate family, and then it is more about the dogs rushing them.


I almost cheered when the friend went in to pet the dog and the trainer stopped him!
I also almost cheered when they were doing the Dutch Shepherd and the wife gave the Out command and the dog immediately did, while the big strong hubby had a less stellar response. Guess who that dog enjoys working with. Wish I saw more interaction with the wife and the dog rather than the celebrated husband.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

ok, the poodle episode was more about the family than the dog. The young pitty episode was more about the dog with advice about taking pups too young. Only so much training or tips you can give in a short time. It is still more about the relationship of the humans with the dog than actual dog training, imho


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Watching part of episode 1. Why oh why does he not tell this guy to get his face out of the dog's face especially after she bites him in the face!!??

I decided to watch it after I saw Patricia McConnell promoting a petition to ban the show.

The guy seems pretty good, I just couldn't stop cringing watching the owner hovering in the dog's face.


----------

